# Inlay Guide Bushing and base plate



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello, Doyle here.
Need some help.
I have a Porter Cable plunge router the plastic base plate of which will not center with the collet when the inlay guide bushing is in place. I would like to try my hand at an inlay, or two or three or more, just for practice before inlaying something in a project. The three screw holes in the plate are not large enough to allow centering the brass inlay gizmo with the inlay router bit. I have wiggled and jiggled, loosened and tightened every widget that I could put my fingers on, without success. The plastic base seems to center just fine. But with the guide bushing in place, centering with the inlay bit is all but impossible. Any idea will help.
Thanks in advance and take care.
Doyle


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Doyle. Have you tried enlarging the screw holes on the base plate? This will give you a little wiggle room.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

*base plate*



curiousgeorge said:


> Hi Doyle. Have you tried enlarging the screw holes on the base plate? This will give you a little wiggle room.


Thanks for the reply. I will give it a try. It is late so I will give it a try in the morning.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

May I ask how far off is it. ?
Most inlay kits come with a 1/8" bit and if it's more than a 1/8" off drilling the holes may not work...you are using the 1/8" bit and not a 1/4" one.

I/8" off center is a big deal when it comes to base plates. 

B/4 you drill out the holes find a 1/4" dowel pin and chuck it up in the router and put in one of the brass template guides and hand turn the router shaft nut to check it,once it drilled out you can't put it back.. 




Bj 



Doyle said:


> Hello, Doyle here.
> Need some help.
> I have a Porter Cable plunge router the plastic base plate of which will not center with the collet when the inlay guide bushing is in place. I would like to try my hand at an inlay, or two or three or more, just for practice before inlaying something in a project. The three screw holes in the plate are not large enough to allow centering the brass inlay gizmo with the inlay router bit. I have wiggled and jiggled, loosened and tightened every widget that I could put my fingers on, without success. The plastic base seems to center just fine. But with the guide bushing in place, centering with the inlay bit is all but impossible. Any idea will help.
> Thanks in advance and take care.
> Doyle


----------

